# Favicon wird im Mozilla nicht angezeigt



## ManuelaFlash (29. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte jetzt schon einige Beiträge durchgeforstet, konnte aber leider das Problem nicht lösen.

Das Favicon meiner Seite wird im Internet Explorer angezeigt, aber nicht im Mozilla Firefox. Woran liegt das? Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Maik (29. August 2009)

Hi,

kannst du mal den Link zu deiner Seite nennen? So im Blindflug lässt sich da jetzt schwer was zu sagen 

mfg Maik


----------



## ManuelaFlash (31. August 2009)

Hi,
also mein Index-Code mit dem Favicon sieht folgendermaßen aus:  


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" />
<title>4Promotion, Werbetextilien, Vereinsbekleidung</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
...
```

Vielleicht liegts ja auch daran. Keine Ahnung. Der Rest meiner Seite besteht nur aus Flash.

Im Anhang hab ich noch mein Favicon eingefügt. Vielleicht hat ja das einen Feher?

Hier der Link zu meiner Seite: 

Link

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Maik (31. August 2009)

Beim Aufruf des URLs http://www.4promotion.at/favicon.ico wirft FF bei mir diese Fehlermeldung aus:


> Die Grafik "http://www.4promotion.at/favicon.ico" kann nicht angezeigt werden, weil sie Fehler enthält.



Hier scheint denn wohl eher ein Grafik-, als ein HTML-Problem vorzuliegen. 

Im HTML-Code ist in der relevanten Zeile, abgesehen von deiner im "HTML 4.01"-Dokument verwendeten XHTML-Syntax  zum Schliessen des  inhaltsleeren Elements, auch kein Fehler enthalten, der dieses Problem hervorruft.

mfg Maik


----------



## -cta- (8. September 2009)

Hi!

Falls das Problem noch besteht:

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich habe alles mögliche probiert, nachdem ich dann aber in der .htaccess folgendes reingeschrieben habe, wirds angezeigt.

AddType image/x-icon .ico


Gruss,


-cta-


----------

